# Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry



## jayco (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi everybody, The Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry is finishing at the end of September, as you all ready know, but is it being taken over by any other ferry company?. Many people use it in the winter I being one of them, to save the drive down through France in the bad weather. Maybe LD line may hve ago at it. :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lease*

As far as I know, the lease on the ship is due to expire and POSL are not renewing it.

As far as I know there are no companies going to take over.

http://www.trasmediterranea.es/trasmeweb/inicio.do Tried the route for a short time a couple of years back but soon shut the service due to lack of demand.

I have noticed that of late Brittany Ferries prices have been much cheaper than P&O.

I just wish someone would start up a Newcastle or Hull to Norway service again.

Try a Ferry forum for more info on P&O Pride of Bilbao

TM


----------

